# Tower position recommendations



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of questions on tower placement in my new theater room. Future plans already in the works: installing first reflection point 4" traps, modest bass traps in the front corners from floor to ceiling and hang some curtains over the windows. The 106" pull down screen is mounted a couple feet out from the front wall to allow for curtains, the screen is very close to the front face of the speakers.



















Disregard the pedestal light on the left (its been removed for good), however that left tower location is as close as possible to the screen (just to give you an idea of the tower adjustments possible). Max distance between the towers is 11'. Seating distance is about 15' and is not really negotiable. 


First question, should the side-mounted powered 8" woofers built into the towers be facing _in_ towards the center speaker or _out_ towards the side walls? I do use these powered woofers when using the towers for both 5.1 surround sound mains and as full-range 2.0 music towers. 

Second, should I move the towers in away from the side walls? From what Ive learned speaker spread distance and seating distance should be about the same for the best imaging, obviously Ill never acheive that perfect ratio in this room. So how close is _too_ close to the side walls? If I give myself the max 11' spread I have about 11" from the closest point on the tower to the side walls. 

Thanks, any suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My speakers also have side firing woofer, I have tried a few different set-ups and personally favor having the woofers facing out. As for your placement I'd suggest at least 18 inches from the back wall and 18 inches from the side wall. I'd also set them an equal distance from the screen, looks like your right speakers is quite a bit further away than the left.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Most certainly set the towers symmetrical to the screen. The farther away from the corners the better. Even though you can not sit any closer than 15 ft, better to have only 35~39* angle than an equilateral triangle with the speakers too close to the wall.
If you can inch the seat a bit closer, all the better.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys


----------

